# Kaley Cuoco - The Flight Attendant (2022) s2e1-2 1080p Web



## zorg (21 Apr. 2022)

Kaley Cuoco - The Flight Attendant (2022) s2e1-2 1080p Web



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 7 440 kb/s
Length : 262 MiB for 4 min 55 s 295 ms

Video #0 : AVC at 7 241 kb/s
Aspect : 1920 x 1080 (1.778) at 23.976 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 196 kb/s
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 kHz

https://k2s.cc/file/258a9e7dc0a11/26010KC.rar
or
https://rapidgator.net/file/8805e0dab4d4cc6cc6d0ea459a6862e9/26010KC.rar.html
or
https://filefox.cc/no6nkbd0uqsa

(pass: hef)​


----------



## Punisher (21 Apr. 2022)

ich find sie sehr scharf


----------



## Padderson (21 Apr. 2022)

gefällt mir:thumbup:


----------



## romanderl (22 Apr. 2022)

sie ist einfach der hammer!


----------



## Sethos I (1 Mai 2022)

dankeschön


----------



## bugfix (2 Mai 2022)

auch wenn man die boobs nicht sieht - trotzdem rattenscharf


----------

